# Flat dumbell bench presses



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

Just wanted some opinions on this:

I am at a point with my flat db presses that I struggle to get started with my reps.  I can get into position to begin my set, but I need help from a spotter on my first rep.  Once I get that first rep up, I can pump out another 7 or 8 reps on my own (well, I usually need the spotter for my last rep or two).  I can control the weights when I am done with my set, so they don't crash to the floor.

My question is, should I use less weight so I can do that first rep without any help, or am I fine with what I'm doing?  Without help from a spotter, I would not be able to get started on my set.


----------



## Blieb (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm not an expert, but I think it's ok from what you're saying.

It sounds like you're probably avoiding delt strain by getting the spot.

When I do db presses ... I sit with the weights on my knees, then lean back on my back, keeping the weights against my chest.

At this point I can either pull them out to the side to start (which I prefer) ... or go straight up with them together, then start.

I'm only puttin' up like 80lbs/side, so it's not so bad either way.

I'm a big fan of whatever is most comfortable.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

I would keep using the same weight and just keep building up. 

If you weren't able to get 7-8 reps, I'd say cut the weight down but you'll be loosing out if you do. IMO. 

The first and last rep are always the hardest.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

That has happend to me before IAB........Just keep workin on it.  eventually you get to a point to where you can do that first rep (at that weight) on your own.  What weight is it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Blieb *_
> It sounds like you're probably avoiding delt strain by getting the spot.
> 
> When I do db presses ... I sit with the weights on my knees, then lean back on my back, keeping the weights against my chest.



I get the spot so I can push myself to try another rep or two.  Without a spotter, I would not be as aggressive with the weight.

I do the same thing when I get started (weight on the knees, lean back).



> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I would keep using the same weight and just keep building up.




What do you mean by that?  Stay with the same weight and keep adding reps?  I usually do two sets of the heaviest weight, then two more with a little lighter weight.  Once I can do two sets of 8 to 10, I increase the weight.  I did 85lb dumbells this morning, but I might try 90's next time.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

Keep building up in weight (like your doing) 

Like IPMC said, you get use to it and you won't need the spotter after a while.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Like IPMC said, you get use to it and you won't need the spotter after a while.



When I don't need the spotter, it's time to add weight.   

It's cool to see yourself improve.  I remember "back in the day" when I could only do 40lb dumbells.  Hey, everyone's gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

That's happening to me right now too IAB...need that spotter on the first rep, it's a pain in da 'arse!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

Thats the only thing I DON"T like about DB bench, its a little harder to get set up for that first rep when you start using max weight. 
Personally, I got 110's for 6 on my last chest day, thats as high as the DB's go at my gym so I may go back to BB.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jan 23, 2003)

is flat db presses better than flat bb presses?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

well, a db press will recruit more synergistic muscles, but I would not say one is superior over the other.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

Because like prince said, DB use more synergistic muscles, there is more of a chance they will fail before your chest does so BB is probably the superior for CHEST development over DB but I personally prefer DB cause they don't seem to effect my shoulders they way BB does.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

IAB, I always need a spotter to start that first rep when doing my heaviest sets with dumbbells.  Course I only use 'em on the incline, but no difference.  Don't go lighter if you are getting that many just get a spotter and don't count the first rep.  Its not the one that will build muscle anyway.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 24, 2003)

On an incline I kick each dumbell up with a knee, on the flat bench I get them close to my chest, hold them in place and just roll back onto the bench.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> On an incline I kick each dumbell up with a knee, on the flat bench I get them close to my chest, hold them in place and just roll back onto the bench.


ditto Mudge


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah, but the hard part is getting them up on that first one...not so much getting them to the starting position.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

I prefer DB over barbell because you get a better range of motion.  I think the reason your "possibly" having problems with the 1st rep is because your lacking strength at the lower part.  It sounds like you get into a rythm with your reps after your 1st rep and may not be going all the way down.  The DB's should be on the outer part of your chest and the bottom of the DB should below the pec muscle not parallel with your chest as it is on a straight bar. bring it lower.  Next time you do DB bench try pausing at the bottom to be sure your going that full distance.  If you can't do it that means your not using the entire range of motion on the excercise and defeating the purpose of using Dumbells.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2003)

With heavy DBs the first rep is tough yeah, I think thats just part of the deal


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

I think the biggest problem is form.  If you can get 6 or 8 then you should be getting the 1st one.  If you not able to do it then you need to work on the lower portion of the lift.  make sure your going the full range on every rep.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Personally, I got 110's for 6 on my last chest day, thats as high as the DB's go at my gym so I may go back to BB.


Hey Scotty did the same last Monday  Heavy isn't it  
Our gym's db only go to 92.4 *cheap pricks*
Bought my own handles, made an adapter to take the bb plates...... LOAD THE SUCKER UP


----------



## Mudge (Jan 28, 2003)

For me, adjusting my shoulders/shoulder blades is the only thing making #1 a tad more difficult.

Does this sound familiar IAB? Or is simply starting without a negative just throwing you...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh and sorry but i press the first one by myself


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Oh and sorry but i press the first one by myself



Well aren't you the greatest thing to happen since sliced bread!  jk


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

first rep is a little bastard, but I can usually manage to get it up.  I think if you could have someone hand you the DBs at the top, then bring them down for your 1st rep, maybe that would help?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Hey Scotty did the same last Monday  Heavy isn't it
> Our gym's db only go to 92.4 *cheap pricks*
> Bought my own handles, made an adapter to take the bb plates...... LOAD THE SUCKER UP



My dumbbells go up to 200s so I am not worried about maxing them out anytime soon.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 28, 2003)

If someone hands me the dumbell its almost more awkward for me, how do you hold yourself on the bench when you have over 100 pounds hanging on one side? Strain city.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

Thats true Mudge, they'd have to hand you both at the same time. 
I think you'd be better off getting use to doing it youself.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Well aren't you the greatest thing to happen since sliced bread!  jk


Ummmmm YES


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I prefer DB over barbell because you get a better range of motion.  I think the reason your "possibly" having problems with the 1st rep is because your lacking strength at the lower part.  It sounds like you get into a rythm with your reps after your 1st rep and may not be going all the way down.  The DB's should be on the outer part of your chest and the bottom of the DB should below the pec muscle not parallel with your chest as it is on a straight bar. bring it lower.  Next time you do DB bench try pausing at the bottom to be sure your going that full distance.  If you can't do it that means your not using the entire range of motion on the excercise and defeating the purpose of using Dumbells.



I've read that going down that low is bad for the rotator cuff, no?  I bring the weight down to the point where the dumbells just about touch the chest.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> For me, adjusting my shoulders/shoulder blades is the only thing making #1 a tad more difficult.
> 
> Does this sound familiar IAB? Or is simply starting without a negative just throwing you...



I can get the first rep up because I can not balance the weight properly.  The combination of lying back, getting into position, and moving the weight makes it too difficult.  Once I get the weight up in the air, I am good to go.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

IAB, just noticed your "location"...I love it!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> IAB, just noticed your "location"...I love it!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

I should change my board name from freeman1504 to "Mulva"


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 28, 2003)

IAB~ take a look at these Power Hooks, http://www.body-builders.com/month.htm

I have a thread about these and have a few guys in our gym wanting our gym owner to buy a couple pairs. I think they would help you.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I've read that going down that low is bad for the rotator cuff, no?  I bring the weight down to the point where the dumbells just about touch the chest.



Baboon I can't argue with that because I don't know who wrote the article.  I can only say from personnel experience over 20 years worth,, that is the one thing I've never suffered from (rotator cuff injury) so I feel that unless you use more weight then what you can handle you should be ok.  I personnally can't see how going 1/2 inch more can be harmful to the cuffs since you can natural movement.

Now when you take behind the neck presses,, I'd totaly agree with that.  It is not a natural movement to bring the bar behind the neck. the natural movement that the arms want to take is straight down to the sides.  when you have to pull your hands "back" behind your head even without a bar in your hand you can feel stress in the shoulders.  You don't have any discomfort bringing your hands down below parallel on db presses right?  It's like any other excercise to me that I feel can be safely done as long as you don't use a weight heavier then you can safely handle.
This is all my opinion fellas!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> If someone hands me the dumbell its almost more awkward for me, how do you hold yourself on the bench when you have over 100 pounds hanging on one side? Strain city.



Mudge, I train alone so having someone hand me DBs is not an option but when I used to train with partners,  I'd pick one up and place it on my upper thigh.  I'd have my partner place the other on my other upper thigh  in a vertical manner so it was ready to go.  
To everyone,, Don't ever let a Single Heavy DB hang to your side.  Not even when you've completed your set.  After your last rep, raise your knees and swing back up to a seated position and place the DB down in front of you at the same time.  NOT one at a  time to the sides of the bench.  This is very very bad for the lower spine!!!!  Always remember to pick them up together if training alone and put them down together at all times.
Regards,
Doctor Fire  PH.D; MD; DDS, RSVP


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Jan 31, 2003)

Stick with barbell presses unless your shoulders are hurting you.  You aren't going to get the strength gains from dumbell presses.  You can get big doing them, but the barbell press is for strength and size.    Most people who just do dumbbell presses, they do them because they suck on the bench press.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Stick with barbell presses unless your shoulders are hurting you.  You aren't going to get the strength gains from dumbell presses.  You can get big doing them, but the barbell press is for strength and size.    Most people who just do dumbbell presses, they do them because they suck on the bench press.





> Most people who just do dumbbell presses, they do them because they suck on the bench press.


really, thats an interesting statement.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Most people who just do dumbbell presses, they do them because they suck on the bench press.




I'm not fabulous, but I dont think 345 qualifies as suck.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok, so I do suck, but that's just cuz I started lifting within the past year.
Now, look at the pics of Tank, gopro, etc...athey all use DBs.  Tell me if they "suck"!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Stick with barbell presses unless your shoulders are hurting you.  You aren't going to get the strength gains from dumbell presses.  You can get big doing them, but the barbell press is for strength and size.    Most people who just do dumbbell presses, they do them because they suck on the bench press.



Its been a while since I read a load of crap like that,  

Did you just start lifting cause if thats what you really think about DB, you really don't know much. 
Have you ever done HEAVY DB bench?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

I would also argue that benches do not have to hurt the shoulders, I learned.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> You aren't going to get the strength gains from dumbell presses.  You can get big doing them, but the barbell press is for strength and size.    Most people who just do dumbbell presses, they do them because they suck on the bench press.


 I have only just started to do really good DB presses and my strength has been goin through the roof 
Sorry Wolfpack but thats a good one


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah, we should tell Ronnie Coleman and GP to cut out those dumbell presses.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

Nobody said to cut them out.  But where did the majority of your current strength and chest size come from?  Not dumbbell presses I bet.  I knew my post would get some attention.  You guys keep doing your dumbbell presses.  That way you can be huge, and everyone wonder why you can't bench 400.  They are ok as a secondary chest exercise, but to strictly do them alone is silly.  There's a difference between bodybuilding and weightlifting.  I take it most of you are bodybuilding.  Oh yeah, and tell Ronnie Coleman to send me some roids ok?  That way I can cheat my body!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Nobody said to cut them out.  But where did the majority of your current strength and chest size come from?  Not dumbbell presses I bet.  I knew my post would get some attention.  You guys keep doing your dumbbell presses.  That way you can be huge, and everyone wonder why you can't bench 400.  They are ok as a secondary chest exercise, but to strictly do them alone is silly.  There's a difference between bodybuilding and weightlifting.  I take it most of you are bodybuilding.  Oh yeah, and tell Ronnie Coleman to send me some roids ok?  That way I can cheat my body!


i benched my 500 lbs naturally, with the help of dumbell presses as well as barbell presses. you have alot to learn. first and foremost Respect.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i benched my 500 lbs naturally, with the help of dumbell presses as well as barbell presses. you have alot to learn. first and foremost Respect.




Can I get an AMEN to that?!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

Again, no respect.  your attitude in your response clearly shows a lack of respect.  We all get along great here at IM.  We have our disagreements, but we always show respect.  If you think that by us responding to your post is an attack, then you've got other problems...namely, insecurity problems.  You can be criticized without being personally attacked, so I suggest you learn how to take it like a man otherwise life is gona be tough for you.  THAT was not a personal attack, let's see if you can reply in a similar fashion


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> You probably weigh 275 to 300 pds too. Respect for what? Nobody has been disrepected except me. I gave my opinion and got attacked.



I never saw anyone attack you, yet you are attacking others. I'm going to guess your young, and need to relax.

I made excellent gains doing dumbell work for almost all my major excersizes. Without knowing your stats, and seeing proof, I question how you came to the conclusion that dumbells are a waste of time for strength. I am moving back to barbells for the most part, but dumbells were very good to me and I will alway look upon them with fondness.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't think it's worth my time to reply.  Some people here have their on scripture they go by and when someone has a different idea they can't accept it.  I never said to stop doing dumbbell presses.  I said the bench press was better, and that's my opinion.  Now if you guys can honestly say if you had to give up dumbbells or the barbell bench press, which one would you choose?  I'm picking barbell.  I'm not arguing anymore.  It's Saturday night and there are bleats in heat.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Nobody said to cut them out.  But where did the majority of your current strength and chest size come from?  Not dumbbell presses I bet
> I will agree that BB is better for strength gains but I believe DB are just as good if not better for overall size which is what most of us are after (not a powerlifting site)
> I knew my post would get some attention.  You guys keep doing your dumbbell presses.  That way you can be huge, and everyone wonder why you can't bench 400.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Some people here have their on scripture they go by and when someone has a different idea they can't accept it. I never said to stop doing dumbbell presses. I said the bench press was better, and that's my opinion. Now if you guys can honestly say if you had to give up dumbbells or the barbell bench press, which one would you choose? I'm picking barbell.




Yeah, that sounds like you. However, I dont think anyone is here to waste time, but to share ideas and opinions.



> It's Friday night and there are bleats in heat.



You sound like quite the sophisticated gentleman, I also noticed that it is however Saturday.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> I said the bench press was better, and that's my opinion.  Now if you guys can honestly say if you had to give up dumbbells or the barbell bench press, which one would you choose?  I'm picking barbell.  I'm not arguing anymore.  It's Friday night and there are bleats in heat.



Nothing wrong with your opinion, but your statement that people that only do DB must suck at BB bench was what got people excited. 

My opinion is, DB are better for overall size development than BB and if I had to pick one it would be DB, not because I suck at BB but because I've seen better SIZE development from them. 
If I was into Powerlifting or strength, then BB would be my main focus, not DB.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Dumbells allow for independant movement AND more range of motion, I like them, but I also like barbell presses.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok, it is Saturday.  You got me.  And I apologize for causing a stir here.  Sorry if anyone was offended.  I'll take this lesson into consideration next time I think my post might invoke someone.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

I was a big fan of dumbells for awhile and didn't like barbells because I didn't know how to barbell press without bothering my shoulders. We all have our preferences and beliefs as to what works best for us, but its hard to really place those ideas on someone else who prefers something else.

When I was bigger on the dumbell useage, others were quite the opposite and were into barbells. I know GP is a fan of dumbells as well so I can't believe that they will get you big, but not strong. When I get bigger I get stronger, and vice versa, I haven't gotten one but not the other, yet anyway. 



> *in·voke    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (n-vk)
> tr.v. in·voked, in·vok·ing, in·vokes *
> To call on (a higher power) for assistance, support, or inspiration: ???Stretching out her hands she had the air of a Greek woman who invoked a deity??? (Ford Madox Ford).
> To appeal to or cite in support or justification.
> ...



You will find spelling errors in my own posts, as well as grammatical, I have yet to see anyone that speaks or types in perfect english.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

I suppose you could get a big head but have a smaller penis, right?? 

Not directed at you Mudge, just in general.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

I have more brain cells than penile length, that is true   I'm happy with that though.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

good call....


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

I guess you could call me, Schlong N. Otsolong.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

You rock Mudge!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, today is post whore day I guess


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah, for real.  Well, there ain't jack shit to do tonight for some reason.  No one to go out on the town with, so I'm stuck here online


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

Some people like to kiss other people's butts.  I don't.   I'm going to be who I am, and some may not like my attitude.  I'm not a conformist.  Find that definiton too, if you need to.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Some people like to kiss other people's butts.  I don't.   I'm going to be who I am, and some may not like my attitude.  I'm not a conformist.  Find that definiton too, if you need to.



Who are you accusing of asskissing?  And where would ass kissing get you on a message board?  

Oh, and we know what a "conformist" is, thank you very much.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

I didn't accuse anyone, but I guess guilty dogs do bark first.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

NO, I was just curious.  If you take compliments of ass-kissing, then we are all big time asskissers around here.  With your attitude, you won't be getting any "compliments".  

And you didn't answer my question.  What good would asskissing on a message board do you?


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

Compliments?   Are you trying to get a date?   Why do you have a picture of your face as an avatar?  Are we comparing faces on this board or bodies?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Then one might ask why you have no avatar, but honestly, who cares? You seem to want to find fault with everyone and thier beliefs, you are the one attacking people here and what they do, nobody is jumping on you. Post after post you are either implying people are kissing ass, or calling us out for our avatars, give me a break dude and grow up.

You can dish it out but you can't take it? You bitched someone out for not knowing how to speak english, I didn't correct you on a spelling error but I let you know of a mistake in word useage, big deal.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

Grow up?  A nut kicking avatar?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Then one might ask why you have no avatar, but honestly, who cares? You seem to want to find fault with everyone and thier beliefs, you are the one attacking people here and what they do, nobody is jumping on you. Post after post you are either implying people are kissing ass, or calling us out for our avatars, give me a break dude and grow up.
> 
> You can dish it out but you can't take it? You bitched someone out for not knowing how to speak english, I didn't correct you on a spelling error but I let you know of a mistake in word useage, big deal.



He'll go away when Clemson beats the Pack tomorrow


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Grow up?  A nut kicking avatar?



All in jest my good friend   You wont find me getting into boxing matches or that kind of thing in real life.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Feb 1, 2003)

Clemson will not beat the Pack.  Even though NCSU may play without Josh Powell.  By the way, don't forget 38-6.  Clemson looked hot against Texas Tech in that bowl game!  Tammy Bowden is walking a thin line.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> I don't think it's worth my time to reply.  Some people here have their on scripture they go by and when someone has a different idea they can't accept it.  I never said to stop doing dumbbell presses.  I said the bench press was better, and that's my opinion.  Now if you guys can honestly say if you had to give up dumbbells or the barbell bench press, which one would you choose?  I'm picking barbell.  I'm not arguing anymore.  It's Saturday night and there are bleats in heat.



You are entitled to your opinion, and so is everyone else. People are entitled to disagree with you, and you're entitled to disagree with them

If this did not happen we would not have a discussion board!

People disagree with me all of the time, I don't give a shit!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> My opinion is, DB are better for overall size development than BB and if I had to pick one it would be DB, not because I suck at BB but because I've seen better SIZE development from them.
> If I was into Powerlifting or strength, then BB would be my main focus, not DB.



See, here is a good example!

I disagree with STB on this, I prefer barbells over dumbbells, and I would pick barbells as "mass movements" (not just for strength, but size) over dumbbells.



hey Scotty


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the one and only, Shit Disturber???!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Compliments?   Are you trying to get a date?   Why do you have a picture of your face as an avatar?  Are we comparing faces on this board or bodies?



Yes, I am trying to get a date.  I've been hounding Mudge for months now.  He's a hottie and I want his man piece.  I have an avatar with my face on it because it gives everyone else on this board boners.  Since you aren't getting a bone-dog from my avatar, you must have a problem of some sort.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Hot man chowder, coming up! ho ho ho...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Nobody said to cut them out.  But where did the majority of your current strength and chest size come from?  Not dumbbell presses I bet.  I knew my post would get some attention.  You guys keep doing your dumbbell presses.  That way you can be huge, and everyone wonder why you can't bench 400.  They are ok as a secondary chest exercise, but to strictly do them alone is silly.  There's a difference between bodybuilding and weightlifting.  I take it most of you are bodybuilding.  Oh yeah, and tell Ronnie Coleman to send me some roids ok?  That way I can cheat my body!


1st off,, who used the word "strictly" or "only".  I believe that 90% of  the people in here will agree that you should change your "bodybuilding" routine consistently.  I use Barbell and DB's.  I also know for a 'FACT" that when you come to a "sticking" point of Flat benches or Inclines for that matter, Db's are an excellent way to work through it. This I know from personnel experience.  
On the other side of the coin, I know guys that can bench over 350 but can't do 130lb. DB benches!!!!!  
DB's get you seriously strong and assist greatly with increasing strength for Barbell work.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

I've just completed reading ALL the posts on here. There is no question in my mind that FNG Wolfpack is a troublemaker.  He has on mulitiple occasions attempted to stir people up.  It's true he is not a conformist but he is a troublemaker.   My advice to everyone is to disregard his ignorance and take whatever he says with a grain of salt.   He seriously belongs over at MM.com.  (actually, he probably was already banned from their).   Peace all
Fire.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh and by the way,, Freeman, I like your pic.  Truely a man without insecurities.   Humm I've checked the members pics and what do you know?  No pics of the FNG!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh and by the way,, Freeman, I like your pic.  Truely a man without insecurities.   Humm I've checked the members pics and what do you know?  No pics of the FNG!!!!



Thanks my man!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Tank316 (Feb 3, 2003)

Wolfie, i benched that weighing 245. just in case you wanted to know.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> See, here is a good example!
> 
> I disagree with STB on this, I prefer barbells over dumbbells, and I would pick barbells as "mass movements" (not just for strength, but size) over dumbbells.
> ...


Maybe I just SUCK at Barbell


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh and by the way,, Freeman, I like your pic.  Truly a man without insecurities.



Thats for sure, especially with a face like that


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Maybe I just SUCK at Barbell


thats alright Scotty, i feel the love in this thread as well.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Thats for sure, especially with a face like that




 Hey now!  Damnit!    

And I thought it wasn't that bad!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 3, 2003)

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

BTW, I have used great restraint, thusfar, in this thread.  

Plus, ya'll seemed to be handling things nicely!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

yo Scotty Freeman is a cutie huu?  He would make an awesome prison bitch!!!  He be my woMAN.  hahahahaha


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

damn....wait till I get big, then I'll be the bitch-maker!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yo Scotty Freeman is a cutie huu?  He would make an awesome prison bitch!!!  He be my woMAN.  hahahahaha



Have I missed something or has IM morphed into an episode of "OZ?"


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yo Scotty Freeman is a cutie huu?  He would make an awesome prison bitch!!!  He be my woMAN.  hahahahaha



Well, his ears do stick out a bit, maybe he's done time before..........  J/K Freeman


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Well, his ears do stick out a bit, maybe he's done time before..........  J/K Freeman



Hey, that's just the way the picture turned out...I swear!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA  YOU guys crack me up


----------



## askjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

You need to work on the lower portion of your bench press.  Try doing isometrics along with partials to strengthen this area of your lift.  After time you'll be able to explode out the of the bottom portion of you dumbbell press.

Askjoe


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Good advice Joe.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh and welcome to IM.com Joe!!!


----------

